# IKE photo critueqe



## marlin021797 (Jun 1, 2008)

could anyone please critueqe these photos. dont worry i can take some heat.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

hi and welcome to the photography forum. 

you'd like critique? here's my thoughts...

i really like these photos. i love the mood you've managed to capture. i like the uniqueness of the water streams images.

image 1, i love the mood in this image. i wish the jagged edges of the tree trunk were in the photo rather than hidden but also think that the composition adds some mystique which enhances the mood.

images 2, 3 and 4 with the rain and the conifer, i prefer the image 3 because it shows more rain drops falling. in the first and third of this set, the rain streaks are a little distracting and can be mistaken for scratches on the lens or blurred background images. image 3 has a more pleasing focus. (i have found that my personal preference is for clarity rather than the effect of blurred movement).

image 5 - i like this too. i wonder if the black areas could be made darker. there seems to be lots of grey tonal areas. maybe use of the 'levels' in photoshop (or whatever post processing programme you have) would help darken this image a little.

images 6 and 7. great focus points. great composition (very unique). i half expect to see half a tree floating by. 

my favourite image is the first. but all these images 'speak' volumes and tweak my poetry muse.

it may take several days, or a week, to get other critiques. lots here don't have normal 'net useage yet. 

i look forward to seeing more of your photos.

rosesm


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

I love the first and last! Love the hazy look, whether it was intentional or not (I don't know?). 

I love the first for the framing the large closer tree gives for the split tree. I think you might be able to add a bit more contrast (I would use a levels adjustment if you can do that) and a slight boost in saturation. 

For the last, I love that guiding line and your very shallow DOF. It's almost abstract.
I love the processing!


----------



## marlin021797 (Jun 1, 2008)

is this better? and might i mention im only 14!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

The first and the last are top choices. I thought the focal point on the last with the blade of grass laying down tired and defeated was good. But,yet green and still surviving! Top shelf material. Have some green!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I really like the first shot and the use of light to draw the viewer to the subject. Nice soft light. I think your second version with the increased saturation actually hurts that effect. Tell us a little about the softness of the image.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

that first one is really nice


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

what program are you editing these with?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I think the first shot is best. You might add a little magenta, 
since green dominates the photo, and see how that looks. 
Looks like very drippy weather for a digital camera. 
I've had a Nikon D-100 quit working, because of fine drizzle 
blowing under a canopy where I was standing.


----------



## marlin021797 (Jun 1, 2008)

im using photoshop Cs3 and a canon EOS rebel XTI. im using a "homeade" elements cover.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Really like the "mood" in these pics. Nice job.


----------

